# can someone please talk me through the stages of fet medicated



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

hi ladies 

i should be technically having a natural FEt in april or may. but im on my second cycle after IVF and its all rubbish- last cycle was 34 days long (never ever had that), and no ovulation either. now its looking like no ovulation again, i have no cervical mucous and the OPKS show no smiley face. i reckon its post ivf and maybe needing more time for my cycle to regulate itself, but at the same time im really eager to get a transfer done as it didnt even get to on my IVf cycle. how does a medicated FEt work as if my cycle is out of whack its not looking like natural to me. i rang clinic asking about donw reg and they said starts on day 1 but for my IVF it was day 21...


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Leenaj, sorry you're struggling with your cycle getting back to normal. DR can start on either day 1 or day 21; it depends on the drug you're using. Prostap is a one off slow release injection taken on day 1, whereas buserelin is daily top ups taken from day 21. Both have the same end result and can be used on fresh or FET cycles. 

My medicated FETs took as long as a fresh cycle. 2 weeks of DR (starting on day 1), 2 weeks of progynova (oestrogen) and 6 days of progynova plus progesterone before transfer so around 5 weeks from day 1 to transfer altogether.


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Leenaj- Your post is like reading about myself. I am in exactly the same situation, been tracking ovulation since failed  fresh cycle and nothing. Today is day 19 of the cycle. My ovulation usually comes on day 15-16 and always on time. I am a bit worried  that ivf cycle completely screwed up my ovulation. I have to decide to either do unmedicated  or medicated and I think if I won't be able to track down ovulation this month I will go for medicated as I am starting with this month AF. 
Doctor explained medicated cycle to me. I call the clinic on day 1 of my cycle, they arrange an app to see a nurse then I start downreg on day 21 (Buserelin) after I call them again when my next AF starts and start taking progynova for 2-3 weeks, then I have a scan to see if my lining is thick enough. You are ready for transfer when your lining is at least 7mm, transfer should happen within few days. Xx


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

Waiting for second period after ivf cycle and even though I have not been stressing I think it will be nearly a week late. I will be taking norethisterone from day 21. We all are knowing the feeling of waiting impatiently!


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

hi knitty 
will you be doing a medicated FET ?


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes. I do have regular cycles at about 30/31 days apart but occasionally the odd longer one! I think I have my period,  take norethisterone from day 21,  have appointment, have period and then the cycle starts. I have some estradiol patches ready. Slightly vague at the moment but I should know soon.


----------

